

DataRank (YC S13) Raises $1.4M For Its Online Analytics Platform For Brands - fvryan
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/03/yc-backed-datarank-raises-1-4m-for-its-online-analytics-platform-for-brands/

======
jwillgoesfast
As a startup founder in the same city, this pumps me up. Having watched the
story unfold over time, it's a healthy reminder that "overnight success" is
always years of perseverance in the making. I'm rooting for you Ryan, Chuong,
and Kenny!

